# Help! Hair trapped on hamsters foot



## Bubsandboo (Jul 5, 2019)

I put my two Robo Dwarf Hamsters in their balls today. I noticed one of them was thrashing around in the ball, when I have taken her out I noticed a clump of human hair around her back foot. I'm thinking this has happened when she first started running around in the ball - she's walking on the foot, eating and drinking as normal but I'm still very worried.

What should I do?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

It needs to come off in case it cuts into the foot or restricts blood flow.

If you can’t do it, take her to a vet today preferably.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I agree, you need to get the hair off, and if you can not, the vet can, but this can not wait until Monday. 
Hope your robo is OK.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Were you able to get it off? Please update us! In future a quick run with the vacuum before giving them ball time on the floor might be best. x


----------



## Bubsandboo (Jul 5, 2019)

So at first she was behaving completely normally and while I was watching her I noticed that she was sometimes not walking using that foot. I couldn't get the hair off because I was so terrified of hurting her but eventually her foot started to swell and it went red/purple in colour so I sucked it up and tried again with some tiny nail scissors and I managed to cut it off.

That was last night and today the foot is about 98% normal, She's walking properly and behaving as she always does. She's surprisingly not angry at me either as I thought she would be with all the fussing and handling I was doing to the poor thing!

Thank you for your replies!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank you for the update. Using the nail scissors was a brilliant idea. This thread may help someone else some time as well.

I haven't any doubt she knew you were helping her. Animals are smart. x


----------



## Bubsandboo (Jul 5, 2019)

I hope so because I couldn't find anything about this happening to anyone else and I was in such a panic I felt I need someone else to say I'm not the only one haha!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Bubsandboo said:


> I hope so because I couldn't find anything about this happening to anyone else and I was in such a panic I felt I need someone else to say I'm not the only one haha!


Probably you aren't the only one who has had this happen to a little pet. The beauty of your thread is that not only may someone else find it and be able to use your experience, they may also be warned ahead. Meaning if someone in the household has long hair, they will remember to vacuum before putting the little ones in their ball.

Also, because I have read it, if I come across this problem elsewhere I will be able to offer some help.

Hope to hear more about Bubs and Boo.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Not quite the same but this happened to grandson when he was a baby. He'd been really fretful all night and in the morning his mum found one of his hairs tightly wrapped round one of his toes - she got it off with some difficulty.


----------

